# Is it possible to move to the States?



## henrysickle (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey there,

You probably have seen a ton of these threads, but any info and help would be greatly appreciated.

I'm 22 from England, and ever since going to New York in 2006, I fell in love with the place. To be honest, I just love America and would want to move there, and always figured it would eventually happen, but after looking into it, it appears that it's not going to be as simple as I expected. So I'm started to lean to the fact that this dream of mine may never actually become a reality.

Anyway, some information about myself. 

As I said I'm 22, and I'm currently in university studying Advertising. My aim is to get a first class degree when I graduate, though a 2:1 would be amazing anyway. If I get a first though, I'd like to do a Masters degree either right after I've graduated, or after a couple of years working. 

Now, because of the career I'm aiming for which is Advertising/graphic design, New York would be a brilliant place to live. A friend of mine in university, his uncle owns an apartment in NY and has offered it out to his nephew, and any of his friends, with the idea being that, once we've graduated, we can go to his apartment for three months, and aim to get a job. I've been invited, to which I agreed, but there's no way it would be that easy, right? My friends seem to think that, once they go over, and if they find a job, then that's them sorted out, and they're in the country.

I've been looking into it, and with all the VISA's, green cards etc. it's apparent that it's extremely difficult to move to America. 

So, what am wondering is, is there any hope at all of immigrating to America? I know education and qualifications etc. are regarding highly when attempting to immigrate to the States, such as Doctor's etc., but would a degree, even if it was a first class one in Advertising, and then a Masters be sufficient? 

Any advice regarding my situation would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## Elysium (Mar 1, 2012)

There is hope, but you need a lot of it combined with some luck.

As for the job/qualification - your potential employer needs to be able to proove that there isn't a US citizen available who is capable of doing the job you are applying for to the same standard as you, and as it can cost a lot of money for an employer to sponsor a visa for you to get a job there, it is very much dependant whether the employer thinks hiring you would be value for money.

i'm in a similar situation, if we take my personal life out of it and go down the qualification route.

you might be better off looking at studying in america, as you said you would be interested in doing a masters anyway


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

With no work experience yet, it will be hard to convine an amployer to go through the hassle (and cost) of getting you a visa, while there are many unemployed Americans with an 
Advertising/Marketing/Graphic Design background and workexperience.

But hey, nothing wrong with going to the US for 3 months! Although you will have to leave the country within 90 days. Unless you get a tourist visa.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Advice*



henrysickle said:


> Hey there,
> 
> You probably have seen a ton of these threads, but any info and help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Henrysickle:

As you know, the difficulty in realizing a dream to move to America is great. The pursuit of, and eventual closure may take decades. 

In your shoes, I would be applying for employment with one of the UK based companies that has offices in the US. I would also tailor my future education toward the goal of working at a field office in the US for the UK based company.

Once you have succeeded in getting an assignment to an office in the US, you will be establishing business relationships with US companies through your UK company. Use these business relationships to network. Find gaps, deficiencies and weaknesses in the US companies and sell yourself to them as the solution. 

Realize that in this venture, you are a salesman and you are also the "product" that you must sell to your target customer - a US company. 


During the basic plan listed above, you need to attempt to do the same via the Internet. Finding a marketable skill in demand in the US, pursuing credentials for that demand, and then selling yourself as the "product" to a US company.

Nothing in this life that is worth having comes cheap or easy. With motivation, drive and persistence you will achieve your goals. 

Good luck.


----------



## MilesMcKirdy (Jul 23, 2012)

G'day Henrysickle,

I've just completed my Masters of Business and would recommend studying in the States. Through my Australian university I was able to secure scholarship to study abroad for 6 months at NC State Uni. I was hoping this adventure would dissipate my sense of wanderlust, instead I'm now hungrier than ever to work in the States. 

From my experience, I found having a Masters is far more appealing to an American Employer than that of the Australian Market, it also strengthens my chance of securing a E3 visa (Sorry, this visa is specific to the relationship between that of Australia and the US). I'd recommend finishing your Bachelors and concentrate on furthering your experience both academically and practically. That's been the plan of action I have taken and like you, I'm now seriously thinking of perusing the elusive American dream. 

I agree with Stednicks, "Nothing in this life that is worth having comes cheap or easy. With motivation, drive and persistence you will achieve your goals." Personally, if I were you, draw up a short term and long term plan that’ll focus on your studies. At the same time try to find work that compliments what you're studying. It will be of great benefit, if possible, to have work experience abroad i.e. an international internship. It will prove to a potential employer that you’re capable of working and living abroad. At the same time it will give you another excuse to travel.

Chase that dream mate.
Miles


----------



## brooks303 (Jul 23, 2012)

henrysickle said:


> Hey there,
> 
> As I said I'm 22, and I'm currently in university studying Advertising. My aim is to get a first class degree when I graduate, though a 2:1 would be amazing anyway. If I get a first though, I'd like to do a Masters degree either right after I've graduated, or after a couple of years working.
> 
> ...


Hello,

In your situation the best way to get over here is to get your master's degree here. I would get some work experience in England and then try to get into a top university in the states (it sounds like you have great grades?). If you can get into a ivy and/or top school on the east cost and make good connections there, you are more likely to find a good advertising job than an American. No joke. However, these universities come with a HIGH price tag and are very competitive to get into.

If you do get into a school here, I would also try to get some work/internship experience while getting your degree. With our economy not doing so great, people with inadequate work experience just can't find jobs right now (unless they know someone who will help them out). That's why I think it would be helpful to show that you got some experience in the UK before coming to the states.

I understand that some of this may not be possible because of finances (there is no way I could afford it). But it's the best option.

Also, you are from the UK. As sad as this is, the US I find is a lot easier on brits/scots than say people from Mexico. Horrible, but true. 

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## Glen10 (Jul 24, 2012)

I suggest that you go to the Mexican forum and ask one of them. They'll be able to help you out much better than anyone here.


----------

